# My First TEMPO...1984...



## HARPO (Jun 18, 2021)

Just came home with it a little while ago. Another Craigslist find, about 20 miles from me. Original owner was the guys father, and the bike appears to have been taken care of. This will be one of the easier detailings I've done in a while. Tires are in great shape. I took it for a quick spin just now and it shifts like butter. Worth the $100 I paid for it, IMHO.

All the hookups are there for a Computer, but he didn't have it and didn't know where it was. I have one, but I'm not sure if I'll hook it up anyway. It will need new tape, but right now that appears to be pretty much it.

Enjoy the photos!  😃


----------



## HARPO (Jun 18, 2021)

...and the  rest...


----------



## juvela (Jun 18, 2021)

-----

who would have guessed that our HARPO was fond of Fords!  😲


-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Jun 19, 2021)

What polish do you use on the paint Harpo? You always do such a fantastic job on the detailing.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 19, 2021)

@bikerbluz  I use Meguiar's Ultimate Polish and then Gliptone Carnuba Wax. *BUT*...I first use Turtle Wax Rubbing Compound (if needed) and then Turtle Wax Polishing Compound.
​


----------



## bikerbluz (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks so much Harpo.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 19, 2021)

@juvela  I take it you're not fond of Japan made Schwinn's? 😎


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm surprised to see that it was made in Japan. I would have expected Greenville.
I think by '86 that model was being made in the Greenville plant.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 21, 2021)

Just needs new handlebar tape now. 🙂


----------



## HARPO (Jun 22, 2021)

...a few more...and BTW,  I added a water bottle holder  and a Cateye Astrale I had. 🙂


----------



## all riders (Jun 22, 2021)

Nice, like just about everything coming out of Japan at the time. It's interesting--Schwinn sold this as race/street bike so the fact that, in 1984, it came with 27" wheels was a little bit behind the times (1985 on were 700c), Across the industry, by 1984, 27s had been largely relegated to touring models. 27" rims drilled for Presta are also a little bit of an oddity-certainly seen them though. With the exception of the Mavic Module E, The Araya rims of this era were the best I ever raced/trained on--tough.  I'm sure that you wish to keep it original, but I hereby give you permission(if not demand) to remove the Schwinn-only, anti-lawsuit devices that hold the axle to the fork. Back in the day, anyone who wanted to ride in a weekend  triathlon or just look sporty would have tossed those right away.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2021)

Not sure if I was going to keep it or not...but I sold it for $265. Very happy new owner!


----------

